# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Jual Koi >  OBRAL / CLEARANCE SALE: HQ Konishi Jumbo Nisai Koi

## Seiryuu Koi Carp

*NISAI SALE: 

Nisai2 di bawah ini sedang kami SALE dengan diskon Spesial sekitar  (20-30%) dari harga yg kami biasa tawarkan, terutama yg posisi nya nya  sudah di Bandung:*

Semua Nisai dibawah merupakan ikan kelahiran bulan Mei-Juni 2012,  sehingga usianya masih belum ada yg genap 2 tahun. Untuk jenis  Non-Gosanke, size nisai2 di bawah termasuk relatif besar dan mempunyai  growth rate yg luar biasa dibandingkan non-Gosanke dari farm2 lainnya,  teruutama untuk jenis Shusui, Kujaku, Kumonryu, dll.

Nisai2 yg sudah berada di showroom Seiryuu di Bandung:
*
Shiro Utsuri 56cm - Female 
Bloodline: Dongori (Omosako)*



*Sanke 54cm - Female 
Bloodline: Highwaystar*



*Shusui 59cm - Female
Bloodline : Lisa-Lisa*



*Goshiki 49cm - Female
Bloodline - Suzzy Q*



*Beni Kumonryu 55cm
Bloodline: Dario* 



*Kujaku 59cm - Female
Bloodline - Justice
*


*Nisai2 yg masih di Jepang dan akan kami datangkan di bulan April sebelum Koi's Festival:*

*Doitsu Showa 51cm
Bloodline: Santana II*



*Kujaku 58cm
Bloodline: Justice*



*Shiro Utsuri 53cm
Bloodline: Dongori*



*Kujaku 60cm
Bloodline: Justice*



*Shusui 52cm
Bloodline: Lisa-Lisa
*


*Shusui 56cm
Bloodline: Lisa-Lisa*



*Doitsu Chiligoi / Orenji Karashigoi 58cm - Male*



Untuk yg berminat bisa langsung menghubungi kami:

*BBM PIN: 75348EDE
WHATSAPP: +6287877878888 
LINE ID: seiryuu.koi
SMS/HP: 087877878888

3% dari harga yg disepakati Untuk Koi's bila ikan terjual karena thread ini.
*

----------


## Ady

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dbwidjaja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Seiryuu Koi Carp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## majin91

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DTm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Aaron Oei

Pm harga semua kujakunya Om. Thank you

----------


## mulyadi iching

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andiokta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## IRWAN KUSUMAH

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Bayuadhi737

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jhnsone

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yohanes_86

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DTm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## soralokita

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TSA

PM semua harganya om, tq

Tsa

----------


## dedyhalim

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jhnsone

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bagasichsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jhnsone

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedyhalim

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jhnsone

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

